# Woodward GTO's



## JakesBlack04Goat (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey Michigan GTO owners, 

Just wondering who frequents Woodward on Friday and Saturday nights? This was the first night I have seen quite a few GTO's down there, so just curious. If whoever parked the GTO with the license plate "BLKGOAT" is on these forums, I was the 04' you parked next to at Pier 1. :cheers


----------



## PontiacMike (Jun 17, 2014)

I am hitting up Woodward tonight and tomorrow...Got an 06' BOM GTO.... I've seen that black GTO, don't know him though.


----------

